# Biggest drying towel ?



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Ive got a new car, a Skoda Kodiaq, which is a lot bigger than my last car

Gave it its first wash yesterday and realised my drying towel is not adequate, i currently have this one

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/cleanyourcar-huge-39-fluffy-39-drying-towel

Does anyone make something huge ? or do i just buy a 2nd drying towel ?

Thanks


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

BRUN said:


> Ive got a new car, a Skoda Kodiaq, which is a lot bigger than my last car
> 
> Gave it its first wash yesterday and realised my drying towel is not adequate, i currently have this one
> 
> ...


Get yourself a decent drying towel, no offence to CYC but they are crap

Ive got one of these https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/pb-luxury-drying-towel it will dry my Zafira and a C3 and still not be full (I have 4 now)

It's not about how big your towel but how much it will absorb

you need on average 1400 GSM from a drying towel or a Korean twisted loop but I'm still not convinced I like them yet


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

BRUN said:


> Ive got a new car, a Skoda Kodiaq, which is a lot bigger than my last car
> 
> Gave it its first wash yesterday and realised my drying towel is not adequate, i currently have this one
> 
> ...


Those towels couldn't mop up the tears of an extinction rebellion protester. I'd consider another towel but don't go bigger (just makes the job hard work) and also think about using a drying aid - perhaps BH QD at 1:10, nice and cheap and saves time and allows for a nice small towel.
I also have a kodiaq and I can dry it with a tiny towel (https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...1220gsm-microfibre-korean-car-detailing-cloth) if I use a drying aid and a blower on the grills and wheels etc.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

A couple here from TRC which are quite large.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...liquid8r-twisted-loop-microfiber-drying-towel

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/pro...icrofiber-drying-towel?variant=31236168122466

And the ones I'm using at the moment

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...90cm-twist-towel?_pos=15&_sid=0ea96c6e1&_ss=r


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

A bigger towel will be far more difficult to control (when doing lower sections especially) and eventually become heavy. I find any quality Korean made twisted loop drying towel to be the most effective. I can get around 2 or 3 cars with a Gyeon SilkDryer or Rag Company equivalent towel without the need to wring it out.. bear in mind the size I've opted for is no bigger than a kitchen drying towel.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> A bigger towel will be far more difficult to control (when doing lower sections especially) and eventually become heavy. I find any quality Korean made twisted loop drying towel to be the most effective. I can get around 2 or 3 cars with a Gyeon SilkDryer or Rag Company equivalent towel without the need to wring it out.. bear in mind the size I've opted for is no bigger than a kitchen drying towel.


Another shout for Gyeon Silkdryer, I have both the large and the small, they worked really well until I cooked them in the tumble dryer :wall: so had to break out the KL!NS as replacements.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As said go larger and you get grit where it will inevitably drag on the ground, a couple of medium-sized tends to do the trick, and my dog drier!!


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

so i dont need bigger then, just better, maybe even 2 smaller ones

seems these twisted loop might be the ones to go for


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Or two, a big one for the top sections and a smaller one for the sides maybe. Klin twisted loops are great and so are the Gyeon Silk dryers, Both come in large and small sizes. the Klin has the slight advantage of being dual sided whereas my Gyeon is only one sided (not that I have noticed any difference to be honest)


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

is the Carpro DHydrate one of these twisted types ?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

BRUN said:


> is the Carpro DHydrate one of these twisted types ?


Not sure but these are very nice if you do want a large towel.
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...liquid8r-twisted-loop-microfiber-drying-towel

or this is a nice size:
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/pro...loop-drying-towel?_pos=4&_sid=0752d6dfd&_ss=r

Rag Company towels are top notch IMO.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

RS3 said:


> Not sure but these are very nice if you do want a large towel.
> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...liquid8r-twisted-loop-microfiber-drying-towel
> 
> or this is a nice size:
> ...


cheers, im now thinking of getting smaller than i have now, but 2 of em, peoples comments on the larger being more difficult are true, smaller is easier to keep away from the floor


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

BRUN said:


> cheers, im now thinking of getting smaller than i have now, but 2 of em, peoples comments on the larger being more difficult are true, smaller is easier to keep away from the floor


This was recommended to me by some else as well
https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/the-gauntlet-microfiber-drying-towel/
Its a hybrid twisted loop with very plush stripes and drinks like a fish.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

RS3 said:


> This was recommended to me by some else as well
> 
> https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/the-gauntlet-microfiber-drying-towel/
> 
> Its a hybrid twisted loop with very plush stripes and drinks like a fish.


It is epic. I have two and use when towel drying is required though despite being softer than the Gyeon Silk Dryers they are only partially twisted loop and as such aren't quite as effective at the drop and drag pressureless removal of water. Though they are dual sided and better for conventional drying techniques too.. I still prefer them and more balanced all round but pros and cons to each..

Also see the Rag Company launched a fully twisted loop towel there recently. Haven't tried it but expect it will be good.

These are just the brands I've used, anything Korean made will be great. The non Korean towels were fine in my experience too.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I've got a Volvo V70 estate and a V50 estate. I find that the Chemical Guys Woolly Mammoth is OK for one but not both so I bought a second one. I wipe my car rather than patting them (just my choice) and when I am doing around the lower sections I hold the towels high in my left hand whilst drying with my right hand as I can control how much of the towel is near the ground. This also safeguards against dropping it.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Am I the only one who HATES their large towels?

They hit the floor, fill but cant squeeze out... id prefer a smaller microfibre and wring it out when it inevitably gets sodden, then, if needed go over with a drier one (im using xpress wax as a drying aid/lube).


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i think ill go with 2 of the smaller Gyeon silk dryers, they seem one of the best things to go for and the best value at £9 each


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

These are very good.

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/purestar-twist-drying-towel


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking at the replies to the towels the OP is using I'm quite surprised. They're the towels I use and have done so since joining this site 11ish years ago. I have 2, one for each car and never ever thought of looking around for a different type because I've never had an issue drying with either. They always get washed on their own but that's about it.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> Looking at the replies to the towels the OP is using I'm quite surprised. They're the towels I use and have done so since joining this site 11ish years ago. I have 2, one for each car and never ever thought of looking around for a different type because I've never had an issue drying with either. They always get washed on their own but that's about it.


i was fine with my blue one until i got a much bigger car


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Go over the car with a open hose first, that should get rid of most of the water. 
I use a large purestar twist drying towel, very impressive bit of kit

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

BRUN said:


> i think ill go with 2 of the smaller Gyeon silk dryers, they seem one of the best things to go for and the best value at £9 each


They're a good choice and work very well indeed, though I did prefer the larger one for the roof and bonnet.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

BRUN said:


> i was fine with my blue one until i got a much bigger car


IVe got a Volvo V70

Mine are about 20cmx20cm


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

As mentioned, sheet the water off, then even a small towel will pat dry the car. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Darlofan said:


> Looking at the replies to the towels the OP is using I'm quite surprised. They're the towels I use and have done so since joining this site 11ish years ago. I have 2, one for each car and never ever thought of looking around for a different type because I've never had an issue drying with either. They always get washed on their own but that's about it.


I actually missed that part of the post and it's a fair point! They aren't bad towels and I previously bought one myself when in the sale. A towel of that size would be more than capable of drying that size of car (towel size is largely irrelevant), although I suspect that the OP is saying it is no longer fit for the job. This could be general wear and tear or accelerated decline due to heat from washing or tumble drying, use of the towel to apply or remove drying aids or due to an accidental mix with detergents or other cloths which have been used to apply LSPs.

What I will say is that the initial performance is not at the same level of the Gyeon Silkdryer or TRC Gauntlet, but no matter the towel you buy, unless you avoid them coming into contact with LSPs and generally maintain them correctly (with sensitive soap, no detergent and no heat) initial performance will fade extremely quickly..


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

pt1 said:


> Go over the car with a open hose first, that should get rid of most of the water.
> I use a large purestar twist drying towel, very impressive bit of kit
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yep. Open ended hose or watering can, really impressed with my purestar although has very little water to remove after the rinse down.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

The Purestar twisted loop towels are great but have a nasty habit of snagging on edges/trim etc .

Mark


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

my drying towel is years old, probably 3-5 years old, so i think its time for a new one, or two


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Chem guys woolly mammoth is the largest I’ve had. A very decent towel too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/chemical-guys-woolly-mammoth-drying-towel/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Citromark said:


> The Purestar twisted loop towels are great but have a nasty habit of snagging on edges/trim etc .
> 
> Mark


That's true Mark mine caught on my wiper at the weekend and snagged still very impressive obsorbsition.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

I use one of these
https://cleanyourride.co.uk/collections/our-recommendations/products/cyr-dual-tommy-1400-gsm

or this (smaller) with blower
https://cleanyourride.co.uk/collect.../products/cyr-dual-timmy-1400gsm-drying-towel


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

So, by now you will realise there are so many. So many favourites, even best ones. With all the variants what does that tell you?
Just to confuse you even more, going add to the list, of the 4 or 5 that I own.

One is a Megs Magnet and 15yrs old. Kept well and still soaks up water.
My personal favouriTe is the Gtech MF-4.
Will use them the most as it does not make any difference if you are a "Pat dryer" and sheeting off water as per my last comment. They last forever and will not damage anything.

Dragging is a different kettle of fish, just isn't the best way, in my OH. You can and will mar eventually, impossible to avoid. But some like it and the may like that more.

So with so many advised, what one will you go for?
Buy a couple and see how you get on, they will always be used and you wont really be so bothered. You will dry the car OK.:thumb:


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

AndyQash said:


> A couple here from TRC which are quite large.
> 
> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...liquid8r-twisted-loop-microfiber-drying-towel


I currently use this one, the largest one (it's huge, like a bath towel, and quite heavy), and I can dry my wife's BMW Mini in seconds flipping from one dry surface to another.

It'll also do my Skoda Octavia Estate without having to be wrung out at all. It's certainly the best drying towel I've personally ever had.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Gsm is more important than size my Uber at 1800gsm is very larger cope with my Volvo V70, I like the smaller AF Edgeless double looped..





John Tht.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

used my Silk Dryer today for the first time, i bought 2 but wanted to see what i could do with just the one, it worked great but did need wringing out 3-4 times

i hadnt realised its 2 sides are different, does each side have a specific purpose ?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

BRUN said:


> used my Silk Dryer today for the first time, i bought 2 but wanted to see what i could do with just the one, it worked great but did need wringing out 3-4 times
> 
> i hadnt realised its 2 sides are different, does each side have a specific purpose ?


How many cars were you doing to have to wring the silk dryers out 3-4 times? I can get through 2 cars with one Silk Dryer without having to wring out.

Did you sheet the majority of water off first?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> How many cars were you doing to have to wring the silk dryers out 3-4 times? I can get through 2 cars with one Silk Dryer without having to wring out.
> 
> Did you sheet the majority of water off first?


1 car, my Skoda Kodiaq so pretty big, yes i did try and sheet the water off, tbh it didnt go great, the amazing water behaviour i got from my carpro lite seems to be dying off already, probably the reload i applied at the end of application

it was also the small size silk dryer


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

I highly rate the klin (i throw on and gentle pull it off rather than pat and it glides really nicely and does a great job of drying)

I also have an auto finesse aqua delux which I never really got on with (linting problems initially, and as others have said wringing out a big deep towel like that is a mare)


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> What I will say is that the initial performance is not at the same level of the Gyeon Silkdryer or TRC Gauntlet, but no matter the towel you buy, unless you avoid them coming into contact with LSPs and generally maintain them correctly (with sensitive soap, no detergent and no heat) initial performance will fade extremely quickly..


Can you clarify coming into contact with LSP's? I guessing that you mean neat LSP's and not the contact with them when you are drying your car.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

update to this, managed to dry my whole car with a small silk dryer and its a big car, now that ive switched to carpro reset for my shampoo

did wring it out once for the very last few bits but pretty much did the whole car without needing too


----------

